# Webster County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 29, 2006)

How are things going in this part of the world?
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Oct 4, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing.  Surely somebody on this board has been hunting in Webster county lately.

??


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 5, 2006)

I know there are some that have land/leases there. Pretty country!
Sue


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 5, 2006)

Does were moving good past weekend late in afternoon. I missed one at 35 yards Friday around 7 PM. Food plots looking good and acorns are beginning to drop.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 5, 2006)

Aha! I knew Mr. Jim wouldn't let us down! Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 5, 2006)

Sue,

Just got a report from #1 Son. White oak acorns are beginning to fall and the deer are working them over. Food plots looking good-rain would definitely help.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 5, 2006)

It's been getting drier, for sure! Thanks for the update! What did you plant in your plots this year? 
Sue


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 6, 2006)

Wheat, oats, rye, alfalfa, 3 clovers and peas in different plots.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like some good eating for the wildlife!
Sue


----------



## jam (Oct 11, 2006)

*Information*

I did go over for the day to finish a couple odd jobs last Thursday(10-6) and to do some snooping while Daddy was not in paradise! Reported in to the old man around lunch, white oaks are starting to drop, especially in one of my favorite spots that I have hunted since a kid and the activity in the area was very inviting. The big problem is it will be well after opening day before I get to return and Daddy will be back this weekend and you guessed it, he has hunted all these spots over the years!(was his before mine) However, I had to tell him what I discovered so he can acquire us some meat and enjoy the bountiful returns of our labor. The other part being I know he will read this, Old Man #1 did not tell you every thing, I still have more than one secret! In your days without me in the next couple of weeks see if you can figure them out while at paradise!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 11, 2006)

jam said:


> I did go over for the day to finish a couple odd jobs last Thursday(10-6) and to do some snooping while Daddy was not in paradise! ...The other part being I know he will read this, Old Man #1 did not tell you every thing, I still have more than one secret! In your days without me in the next couple of weeks see if you can figure them out while at paradise!



I loved that, jam! Sounds like my family! A little friendly competition never hurts!  
Sue


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah Son, hit Webster County this afternoon-just read you reply. Found one five minutes after I got here.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 12, 2006)

Glad to hear something / someone is active there.  I will be there this weekend and hope the cooler weather holds up.  What's been better mornings or evenings?


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 12, 2006)

Late afternoon has been best for me. Went to one of my favorite "honey holes" this afternoon and between 6:45  and 7:15 PM I had 7 different does feeding. None would come closer than 50 yards. I eased down and left with three feeding in the food plot when I left. Hope they decide to visit Saturday when BP is legal.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like you got some good ones to go after, Mr. Jim!
Sue


----------



## jam (Oct 12, 2006)

*Blind Hogg*

Okay, rub it in old man, us younger ones still have to make a living! I know the blind hogg has to have an acorn every now and then, but save a few acorns for son and grandsons . Make a deal wait on me and I will put them in the cooler while you rest and watch! I figured out to have some fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Curtis (Oct 16, 2006)

*Sunday 10/15 - Monday 10-16*

Got to the lease after midnight on Saturday.  My three-day weekend was shortened to a day and a half.  Hunted with my nine-year old on Sunday and this morning.  Saw nothing on Sunday morning, 5 does on Sunday evening - all of which were just barely out of range for me and my open-sight muzzle loader, and then walking to the stand this morning in the pre-dawn we round a bend in a field road on the edge of some planted pines (left) and oaks (right) and there is a small 6 pointer 10 yards away just inside the oaks.  We were walking hand-in-hand, 1/2 asleep, in a light rain and we almost bumped into the deer.  That was pretty cool.  By the way, of the 6 deer seen, the 9 year-old eyes saw 4 of them.  After doing this a couple of years, he now knows what to look for and, thanks to age, has the better eyesight.  
Did a little scouting too, plenty of feeeding activity in the swamps and oaks, no good "buck sign" anywhere.  Saturday one of the club members video taped a group of deer including several bucks traveling together and feeding.  Largest two bucks did little tapping the antlers together, but no real sparing.  Only heard a couple of shots all weekend, sounds like it was slow and lightly hunted.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Curtis! Glad your son got to see the deer, too!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 20, 2006)

Y'all ready to bring in some big ones tomorrow?
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Oct 23, 2006)

*Not much...*

Only a handful of guys hunted the club this weekend.  Only 6 shots heard all weekend.  No deer seen on Saturday, or Sunday AM.  One doe taken Sunday PM.  That's it.  Hope the cool weather holds up and this weekend is better luck.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 23, 2006)

Curtis said:


> Only a handful of guys hunted the club this weekend.  Only 6 shots heard all weekend.  No deer seen on Saturday, or Sunday AM.  One doe taken Sunday PM.  That's it.  Hope the cool weather holds up and this weekend is better luck.




Me, too! Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## jam (Oct 23, 2006)

*Time to Go!*

Daddy and I should arrive in Webster Co (aka... PARADISE) sometime tomorrow for a week of R&R. We should be able to give a report in a couple of days on whats going on. Old man has had several trips to the woods that I have not had, so look out it is my turn and I still have that one secret which should pay good returns!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 23, 2006)

jam said:


> Daddy and I should arrive in Webster Co (aka... PARADISE) sometime tomorrow for a week of R&R. ..and I still have that one secret which should pay good returns!



We'll be looking forward to it! 
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 24, 2006)

Where do you guys hunt at? We just leased some land this past weekend in Webster County, just to the North of Preston on hwy. 41.

BLDH


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2006)

BLDH, you've got some pretty land, if I remember right! Used to drive the library bookmobile through that section.
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Oct 24, 2006)

*Webster / Sumter county line*

We are out hwy. 280 near the Webster / Sumter County line.  Btw, one of our members thinks he may have seen some hog tracks and rubbing.  Will check it out this weekend.  We have never had them before, but we have creek bottoms and are in a "piggy area", so they will probably show up sometime in the next few years.  I know there are a lot in Sumter County.  Real mixed feelings about it, too.  Good luck this week.

Curtis


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2006)

Curtis said:


> We have never had them before, but we have creek bottoms and are in a "piggy area", so they will probably show up sometime in the next few years.  I know there are a lot in Sumter County.  Real mixed feelings about it, too.



I hear that! They  have the mistaken idea that everything the farmer and hunter plants is expressly for them to eat.
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 25, 2006)

Have you guys seen very much in the way of rutting activity? I walked some of our land last weekend and saw only a couple of rubs but no scrapes. I will being going back to the land Thursday morning to do a little more scouting, so I will know exactly where my wife and I will need to hunt Saturday morning.
Ronnie


----------



## jam (Oct 25, 2006)

*Update*

As promised, Daddy and I arrived around mid day Tuesday, we decided not to do any scouting just hit our favorite spots for the afternoon hunt. He went to the best food plot for bucks we have and I headed to the swamp where the white oaks are plentiful. Make a long story short since yesterday he has seen does and 2 nice bucks sparring. I have seen 3 nice bucks from the stand and caught a glimpse of does running out of a food patch as I passed by. The pre rut activity in my not so professional opinion is just starting. Have discovered a few small scrapes and a fare amount of fresh rubs. As usual for our area the hot rut activity will probably start around the 15th of November. Our management the last 5 years seems to be paying off with seeing this many bucks with 2 visits to the stands. The bucks were not what we were looking for but would be a trophy for either of my boys! 

P.S. Sue, my daddy said to tell you Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Curtis (Oct 25, 2006)

No real scrapes or rubs yet, some bucks have been seen but are still in batchelor groups and just kind of messing with each other - no real sparring.  No big boys seen.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks, jam and Curtis, for the updates.
Please tell Mr. Jim thanks, too.
Sue


----------



## jam (Oct 27, 2006)

Been a slow rain most of the day, no movement this morning! 
UPDATE: Tuesday afternoon thru Thursday no rut activity to speak of, at all stand locations hunted by Daddy and me we have seen does and small to descant bucks, but not what we are looking for! Most of the time 2 to 4 bucks feeding together or close behind one another. After a quick scouting trip or two the pre rut might be just starting! Between the scouting and hunting this week I predict the pre rut should start in 5 to 7 days with things heating up around the 15th.


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Hunted this weekend in Webster County for the first time. Hunted Saturday morning in the high winds, and Saturday afternoon with no deer seen. Hunted Sunday morning and my wife saw two does but was not able to get a shot. I did not see anything, and one other member of our club said he had one blow at him, but that was it for this weekend. Maybe next time.

BLDH


----------



## Curtis (Oct 30, 2006)

Hunted over the weekend.  Saw three does.  One fed nearby for 20 minutes yesterday morning but no clear shot, small deer anyhow.  Fellow club member took a slick head buck on Sat. morning and then redeamed himself last night with a monster of a seven pointer.  Big saggin belly, lots of fat, alos lots of green brose found when cleaning.  No one else in club even saw anything and very few shots were heard.  They were all moving late.

Curtis


----------



## jam (Nov 5, 2006)

Arrived in paradise late last night after being gone since Monday. Seen 12 deer from 3 different stands today. 2 does at daylight on food patch, 6 does and 2 yearlings between 09:45 and 11:00 in swamp feeding on white oaks(3 does in one group and 3 does and 2 yearlings in another), and a doe and yearling on food patch at 06:00 this evening. Does are still sticking together. However, since Monday the Buck sign has really picked up! Places that the big boys scrape had not been touched last week,  are torn all to pieces today! I am sure this cooler weather and full moon has got them moving and taking care of business. If I have it figured right(past history has a big part of my figuring) we are in the pre rut now with things really picking up in 7-10 days. I plan on being here and a part of it! Old man is suppose to arrive tomorrow and look out he is hungry, I sure hope he scores on a monster right after I put mine in the cooler! It is his turn and guess what, we have a deal he has to mount his!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 6, 2006)

JAM, thanks for the update! Sounds like you had fun in the country this weekend, just seeing those beautiful creatures!
Sue


----------



## jam (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rut Update*

The last 9 days have been exciting to say the least. Daddy and I have hunted everyday along with my middle boy over the weekend. Things are starting to really pick up in this neck of the woods. Scrapes have been heavily used the last few days along with fresh rubs. Deer activity has been good in the mornings and afternoon around food plots and in the woods, especially the swamp areas. We have seen deer on just about every outing! Does seem to be separating and bucks are starting to run around checking scrapes regular and hunting that hot doe! Finally shot a big bodied(180# ) small rack 8 pointer Tuesday morning. We had seen a large number of small bucks compared to previous years. Our doe population has increased to the point where we are going to have take out some again to keep the herd balanced. My prediction is when this weather front passes things will be in the prime, especially between now and Thanksgiving weekend! If you hunt in Webster I would be finding time to go hunting!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sure do appreciate the 'on the spot' reporting, jam!
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Nov 19, 2006)

*Right now is probably great!?*

Here I am stuck at home for the weekend, and I bet it is great right now.  Hunted this week, took a doe on Monday evening, saw single does in the afternoons, nothing in the mornings and heard quite a few shots in neigboring clubs on Monday & Tuesday morning.  Then all went quiet.  Between the wind and rain from Tuesday night through Thursday night, not much was happening.  Plenty of scrapes to be seen but not many deer.  I bet this weekend it will turn on.  I will in the woods next Saturday - hopefully there will still be some activity!  Good luck.

Curtis


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 20, 2006)

Curtis, hopefully next weekend you'll take down that buck!
Sue


----------



## jam (Nov 20, 2006)

*"Old Man's" Paradise Bruiser*

This is long, but here goes!

Well, I gave the Old Man a day and half to tell the story, since he has failed to report I will take this opportunity. Old Man scored Saturday afternoon at 5:55 on a Webster County (a.k.a. PARADISE) bruiser! This bruiser was a 10 point (typical 8 point with 2 kickers on the base on one side) weighed 195# and was a monster for our neck of the woods. The rack had 2 broken points on one side but still a shooter. The story goes like this: Daddy was hunting in the swamp in his favorite rut stand when he heard a branch snap (deer right on top of Daddy because he is very hard of hearing) and there he was walking right beside his stand. Daddy shot him at 15 yards, the buck jump and start leaving but was staggering so as any hunter would do he took the second shot and dropped him. He knew I was hunting on the other side of our property so he was going surprise me and get the deer on the 4 wheeler by his self, well when crossing the sugar branch he bogged the 4 wheeler down, he shoots 3 times so I would know to come, but guess what I was already in the house fixing supper. Well he starting walking which is approximately 2+ miles by 4-wheeler trail to the house. I was at home waiting and at 6:30 I gave up, gathered 4 flashlights, pistol and needed items, the search was on! I tear out with my 4 wheeler and find him walking home, he tells me he has shot a big doe and the problem of bogging down, he gets on with me to proceed to get 4 wheeler and deer. When we arrive at the big curve stand he would not even mess with the 4 wheeler instead wanted to go to the deer and I found out the truth about what he had shot! Got the 4 wheeler out of the bog (we were soaking wet) and got the deer to skinning headquarters. Well my job had just began because of the previous deal (4 years ago to the day when I killed my big one) was if “Old Man” got a big one he was going to mount the head! The capping out, skinning, dressing, putting the meat in cooler and getting clothes cleaned up took to around midnight. What a night!!!! Well now as Paul Harvey would say here’s the rest of the story! Some things a true hunter can not even tell his best hunting partner! Monday morning I hunted a pine thicket for the first couple hours and then decided to slip into one of my favorite spots the White Oak flat (swamp middle of our property). As I was slipping in I spotted a couple of does feeding so I froze and managed to squat down undetected, after a few minutes they fed on off but was a little nervous. Then, I saw what I call a monster further over in the flat and I knew what I wanted to do at that point but just could not get the right shot! I managed to sit down flat on the ground next to the closest tree and just watched the buck just kept walking straight away from me. I finally made up my mind that if I was going to shoot then now was the time so I took my shot right in the rear, he bolted up the hill. While looking for sign of hit, I saw the buck standing up on the side of the hill and he proceeded to run and I careful tracked him to ensure I had missed. The next morning I hunted the same area and killed the 8 point but knew when I pulled the trigger it was not the buck I had shot at the morning before. When the monster ran, he ran toward the big curve swamp area. You guessed it “Old Man” got my monster, while taking care of business I finally told Daddy about my Monday morning adventure because his buck had been shot previously. My shot only nicked his testicles and a small nick under the belly but no real damage! My confession answered the question in Daddy’s mind why the buck had previous injury and answered mine where had my buck gone! This story is long but wanted everyone to hear it and last but not least “Old Man” deserved this one and I am glad he got him!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kudos to you both for good jobs--hunting, harvesting, and telling about it! That is something else!
Sue


----------



## don (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice story, and congradulations to the Old Man...


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Nov 27, 2006)

Hunted the weekend of Nov. 17th, 18th, and 19th. I shot three antlerless deer on the morning of the 19th, and my wife shot a spike the same morning. Unfortunately we could not find my wife's deer. We came home on the 20th & 21st, but returned on the 22nd. We hunted the rest of the Thanksgiving week with no more deer being seen by either of us. Another member of the club did manage to score on a small doe on Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hate about your wife's deer not being found. That happens sometimes, even to the best. Glad y'all didn't go home empty-handed.
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Nov 29, 2006)

From Thanksgiving until Monday we had several guys out at the club.  Three bucks and a couple of does were harvested.  A five-pointer was taken (for kid's first deer), and average 8, and a monster of an 8 with broken tines, fight scars, and dark chocolatey black hocks.  Overall however, not many deer seen and those that have been seen tend to be at first or last light, and usually solo.  Our harvest numbers are average for this time of year (7 bucks, 6 does) but overall quality is down - mainly small deer and not seeing many deer per hunt.

Curtis


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 30, 2006)

Curtis,
Any thoughts on what's made the difference this year?
That was great about the child making his/her first kill!
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Nov 30, 2006)

Sue (& others),

The only thing different about the land is the fact that last winter and early spring a managed burn was conducted over the open fields, planted pines and even some of the swamp edges.  The acorn crop does seem to be down as well.  We have several strips of food plots and they are hardly touching them.  Who knows?  Also, we usually see plenty of turkeys and noone has seen any this year.

Curtis


----------



## jam (Dec 1, 2006)

*Season review*

I feel that we have made progress since 2002 with our approach to allow us a better opportunity for success with bigger bucks in paradise! This year completed the third year of feeding Mass Mineral purchased from Strickland Brothers farms, in 2002 and 2003 we thinned the over abundance of does, let small to decent bucks walk, and changed our food plots to a more nutritious food source. This season we have seen an extremely large number of small bucks including buttons, average number of does compared to bucks( approximately 2 does to every buck), observed more rut activity from the bucks and seen some very good bucks for our area. Since 2002 the doe weight has increased from 90-110 lbs. to 110-130 lbs. on the average and the bucks have increased from 130-160 lbs. to 150-200 lbs. The Mass mineral along with reducing the population has helped with the size of the antlers, body weight and the health of the entire herd. I feel really good about our success at this stage, but think it will be 1 to 2 more years before we can cash in on all the benefits of this management practice.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 1, 2006)

jam,
All right! Sounds like you and "the ole man" have been thinking through stuff!
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

A member of our club sent me a picture on my phone of a decent 8 pointer that he shot Tuesday morning. He said that the deer was by himself and that he showed little to no sign of being in rut. He said that his neck was hardly swollen and that his hocks were only lightly stained.


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 6, 2006)

I think this cold snap will get it kicked off the better. I thought the rut was over but yetsrday 12-5-06 I saw two nice , nice bucks chasing at 1:52 and the other at 3:15 in the afternoon while on my way from to Dawson and back to Plains.. 
The big one I shot on 11-25 was not in full rut . His hocks were black and stinkiy but his ol neck was not swollen to bad and no sign of fighting on him anywhere.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 6, 2006)

BLDH and gB,
Thanks for sharing the good news!
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Dec 13, 2006)

Finally got a chance to carry my 14 year old daughter to the lease this past weekend. We put out the ground blind Friday after dark, and hunted Saturday morning. Well by setting the blind up in the dark I did not realize we did not have a real good view of the logging road that I had planned on us hunting over. We got in the stand a little late Saturday morning, so I did not want to move the blind and make alot of noise. So, we hunted in the blind where it was set up and at about 8am a nice buck walked across the logging road, but due to only having a limited view of the road my daughter did not have a shot. Needless to say she was upset with me at this point for not moving the blind before hand. However, at about 8:30am a small spike walked into an opening and offered a nice broad side shot. My daughter has never had a shot at a deer and was a little slow about getting the deer in the scope, and before she could pull the trigger the spike ran off. I am very proud of her for not hurrying her shot and taking her time. She will get another opportunity and sooner or later everthing will fall into place. (Sorry for the long post)

BLDH


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. And, BLDH, when you're talking about your young'uns (or with me, my nieces and nephews), no post is TOO long!
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Dec 23, 2006)

*Nada, nuthin', nope*

Three days in the woods.  Hunted the planted pines, the swamps, open fields and food plots.  Nothing even seen.  Since December came in there have been two deer taken and hardly any more even seen.  My eight year-old found a nice 4 point shed (1/2 of 8 point rack) - and that gave him a big charge.  

Curtis


----------

